# The best animated movie ever... QUARTERFINALS



## Huey (Dec 4, 2008)

Once upon a time...

I started a 64-title animated film tournament. After a hiatus, I believe it's time to wrap this thing up. Here are the movies that have made it this far as well as the next matchups:

*>>Bracket 1*
*01. The Secret of NIMH (1982) > 29** [Bracket 1 Winner]*
02. _Robin Hood_ (1973) > 24*
>>Results*

*>>Bracket 2*
*01. Princess Mononoke (1997) > 35** [Bracket 2 Winner]*
03. _Akira_ (1988) > 10*
>>Results*

*>>Bracket 3**
01. Spirited Away (2001)
03. The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
>>Vote Here!
*
*>>Bracket 4**
01. The Lion King (1994)
02. Ghost in the Shell (1995)
>>Vote Here!
*


----------



## Huey (Dec 4, 2008)

The movies that didn't make it this far:

*Titles eliminated in Round 3:*_
â€¢	Balto (1995)  ..................................................................... (eliminated by Akira 31-33)
â€¢	The Fox and the Hound (1981)  ............................................ (eliminated by Spirited Away  12-24)
â€¢	Grave of the Fireflies (1988)  .................................................. (eliminated by The Lion King  6-31)
â€¢	The Iron Giant (1999) ........................................................ (eliminated by Princess Mononoke 13-25)
â€¢	Ratatouille (2007)  .............................................................. (eliminated by The Nightmare Before Christmas  16-26)
â€¢	The Simpsons Movie (2007) .................................................. (eliminated by Robin Hood 13-31)
â€¢	Toy Story (1995) ................................................................ (eliminated by The Secret of NIMH 11-20)
â€¢	Watership Down (1978) ...................................................... (eliminated by Ghost in the Shell 8-17)_


*Titles eliminated in Round 2:*_
â€¢	Aladdin (1992) ...................................................................... (eliminated by Princess Mononoke, 8-33)
â€¢	Alice in Wonderland (1951) .................................................... (eliminated by Ghost in the Shell, 5-23)
â€¢	Beauty and the Beast (1991) .................................................. (eliminated by Balto, 12-26)
â€¢	Castle in the Sky (1986) ........................................................ (eliminated by Ratatouille, 9-25)
â€¢	Cowboy Bebop: The Movie (2001) ........................................... (eliminated by Grave of the Fireflies, 9-15)
â€¢	Fantasia (1940) .................................................................... (eliminated by Spirited Away, 15-23)
â€¢	Finding Nemo (2003) ............................................................ (eliminated by The Lion King, 3-33)
â€¢	Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie - Conqueror of Shamballa (2005) .. (eliminated by The Secret of NIMH, 13-16)
â€¢	Howl's Moving Castle (2004) ................................................... (eliminated by The Fox and the Hound, 14-20)
â€¢	The Incredibles (2004) ........................................................... (eliminated by Watership Down, 15-16)
â€¢	Kiki's Delivery Service (1989) ................................................... (eliminated by The Nightmare Before Christmas, 5-14)
â€¢	Lady and the Tramp (1955) .................................................... (eliminated by Akira, 9-20)
â€¢	My Neighbor Totoro (1988) .................................................... (eliminated by Robin Hood, 14-20)
â€¢	Paprika (2006) ...................................................................... (eliminated by The Iron Giant, 2-13)
â€¢	Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937) ................................ (eliminated by The Simpsons Movie, 9-17)
â€¢	Wallace & Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit (2005) .............. (eliminated by Toy Story, 11-13)
_

*Titles eliminated in Round 1:*_
â€¢	A Bug's Life (1988) .................................................................... (eliminated by Beauty and the Beast, 0-9) 
â€¢	The Adventures of Prince Achmed (1927) ..................................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Animal Farm (1954) ................................................................... (eliminated by Castle in the Sky, 6-8)
â€¢	Bambi (1942) ........................................................................... (eliminated by Howl's Moving Castle, 5-13)
â€¢	Chicken Run (2000) .................................................................. (eliminated by The Secret of NIMH, 4-19)
â€¢	Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas (1966) .......................... (eliminated by Cowboy Bebop: The Movie, 7-12) 
â€¢	Dumbo (1941) ........................................................................ (eliminated by My Neighbor Totoro, 3-11)
â€¢	The Jungle Book (1967) ........................................................... (eliminated by Grave of the Fireflies, 3-6) 
â€¢	Kirikou and the Sorceress (1998) ................................................. (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Lupin III: Castle of Cagliostro (1979) ............................................ (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1977) ......................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Metropolis (2001) .................................................................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Millennium Actress (2001) ......................................................... (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Mind Game (2005) .................................................................. (eliminated by Aladdin, 0-5)
â€¢	Monsters, Inc. (2001) .............................................................. (eliminated by The Incredibles, 6-13)
â€¢	Ninja Scroll (1993) ................................................................... (eliminated by Ghost in the Shell, 4-8)
â€¢	Persepolis (2007) .................................................................... (eliminated by Lady and the Tramp, 0-10)
â€¢	Pinocchio (1940) .................................................................... (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	The Place Promised in Our Early Days (2004) ................................ (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Porco Rosso (1992) ................................................................ (eliminated due to  Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Shrek (2001) ......................................................................... (eliminated by Paprika, 6-7) 
â€¢	Shrek 2 (2004) ...................................................................... (eliminated by Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, 4-7) 
â€¢	Sleeping Beauty (1959) .......................................................... (eliminated by The Lion King, 3-20) 
â€¢	South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut (1999) ................................ (eliminated by The Nightmare Before Christmas, 3-14) 
â€¢	The Story of the Fox (1930) ................................................... (eliminated by Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit, 4-6) 
â€¢	Tokyo Godfathers (2003) ....................................................... (eliminated by Ratatouille, 3-6) 
â€¢	Toy Story 2 (1999) ............................................................... (eliminated by The Simpsons Movie, 7-12) 
â€¢	The Triplets of Belleville (2003) ................................................ (eliminated by Watership Down, 8-11) 
â€¢	Warriors of the Wind (1984) ................................................... (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	When the Wind Blows (1986) ................................................. (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Whisper of the Heart (1995) .................................................. (eliminated due to Voter Indifference) 
â€¢	Yellow Submarine (1968) ...................................................... (eliminated by The Iron Giant, 2-11) _


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!  Good to see this starting back up.  I look forward to it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*

02. _Robin Hood_ (1973)

*>>Bracket 2*
01. _Princess Mononoke_ (1997)


*>>Bracket 3*

03. _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ (1993)

*>>Bracket 4*

02. _Ghost in the Shell_ (1995)


----------



## Huey (Dec 4, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> YES!  Good to see this starting back up.  I look forward to it.



Hi Shark =D

I thought it was about time I finished this research. I still have to write my thesis and then I'll finally be able to graduate.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

>>Bracket 1
01. The Secret of NIMH (1982)

>>Bracket 2
No Vote

>>Bracket 3
No Vote

>>Bracket 4
01. The Lion King (1994)


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*

02. _Robin Hood_ (1973)


*>>Bracket 2*

Haven't seen either.


*>>Bracket 3*

03. _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ (1993)


*>>Bracket 4*
01. _The Lion King_ (1994)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

Where the fuck is my "My next door neighbor totoro"?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Where the fuck is my "My next door neighbor totoro"?



Got eliminated in the first round.


----------



## Huey (Dec 4, 2008)

Second round, actually, by Robin Hood.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

Huey said:


> Second round, actually, by Robin Hood.



Whatever


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 4, 2008)

Should win: Spirited Away (or Princess Mononoke)

Will win: The Lion King :x


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

Easog said:


> Should win: Spirited Away
> 
> Will win: The Lion King :x



Should win: Secret of NIMH
Will win: Secret of NIMH

Sorry, but NIMH is better than TLK...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 4, 2008)

Haven't seen it :V

It's not going to win though, I bet anything :V


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

Huey said:


> Second round, actually, by Robin Hood.



Ouch =/


----------



## Huey (Dec 4, 2008)

Easog said:


> Haven't seen it :V
> 
> It's not going to win though, I bet anything :V



:V

Hi Easog =D


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*
01. _The Secret of NIMH_ (1982)


*>>Bracket 2*
01. _Princess Mononoke_ (1997)


*>>Bracket 3*
01. _Spirited Away_ (2001)


*>>Bracket 4*
01. _The Lion King_ (1994)


Where my votes are going.

MONONOKE FTW.  D:

I know Lion King's gonna win, though.  --;


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*
. _The Secret of NIMH_ (1982)


*>>Bracket 2*

_Akira_ (1988)

*>>Bracket 3*
_Spirited Away_ (2001)


*>>Bracket 4*

02. _Ghost in the Shell_ (1995)


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, theres no Pachi in any of them, so ill be unpartial.

*>>Bracket 1*
02. _Robin Hood_ (1973)

*>>Bracket 2*
01. _Princess Mononoke_ (1997)


*>>Bracket 3*
03. _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ (1993)

*>>Bracket 4*
01. _The Lion King_ (1994)


----------



## Tweek (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*
02. _Robin Hood_

*>>Bracket 2*
03. _Akira_

*>>Bracket 3*
01. _Spirited Away_

*>>Bracket 4*
02. _Ghost in the Shell_

The long-term impact of each film was also taken into account.

Oh, and hi David


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you feel the love tonight? LION KING!
But also Secrets of NIMH... this will be hard...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Huey <3

*>>Bracket 1*
Fuck both of these movies.

*>>Bracket 2*
Princess Mononoke

*>>Bracket 3*
Spirited Away

*>>Bracket 4*
Fuck both of these movies, too.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 4, 2008)

I never did vote...

*>>Bracket 1*
<Fuck that shit>


*>>Bracket 2*
01. _Princess Mononoke_ (1997)


*>>Bracket 3*
01. _Spirited Away_ (2001)


*>>Bracket 4*
01. _The Lion King_ (1994)


----------



## Qoph (Dec 4, 2008)

>>Bracket 1
Haven't seen either.  *Boos*  Oh, quiet.

>>Bracket 2
Haven't seen either.

>>Bracket 3
01. Spirited Away (2001)


>>Bracket 4
01. The Lion King (1994)


----------



## Aden (Dec 4, 2008)

Huey said:


> The first two matchups will be posted in the next day or so.



Stop posting your choices, dumbasses.


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*
01. _The Secret of NIMH_ (1982)

*>>Bracket 2*
01. _Princess Mononoke_ (1997)

*>>Bracket 3*
03. _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ (1993)

*>>Bracket 4*
01. _The Lion King_ (1994)


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*
02. _Robin Hood_ (1973)

*>>Bracket 2*
01. _Princess Mononoke_ (1997)

*>>Bracket 3*
01. _Spirited Away_ (2001)

*>>Bracket 4*
01. _The Lion King_ (1994)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Aden said:


> Stop posting your choices, dumbasses.



I JUST WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW OK


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I JUST WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW OK



I was going to say, want everyone to know you prefer anime over Disney, but seeing you also didn't vote for Ghost In The Shell, I'll shut my mouth... <.<


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I was going to say, want everyone to know you prefer anime over Disney, but seeing you also didn't vote for Ghost In The Shell, I'll shut my mouth... <.<



I don't prefer anime over Disney for the sake of it being anime over Disney, I just happen to like those movies the most out of any of these, and fuck the rest of them.

Although we all know you'll suck on the AIDS infested cock of anything that's Disney related, ya little faggot fanboy. :roll:


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought that Nightmare Before Christmas was going to win easily, but it looks like it's gonna be a close one so far. I'm surprised.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't prefer anime over Disney for the sake of it being anime over Disney, I just happen to like those movies the most out of any of these, and fuck the rest of them.
> 
> Although we all know you'll suck on the AIDS infested cock of anything that's Disney related, ya little faggot fanboy. :roll:



Actually, my favorite animated movie isn't even FROM Disney, ya twat.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I thought that Nightmare Before Christmas was going to win easily, but it looks like it's gonna be a close one so far. I'm surprised.



Nope.  FurFaggotry > EmoFaggotry.



TyVulpine said:


> Actually, my favorite animated movie isn't even FROM Disney, ya twat.



Let me tell you exactly how much I care.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nope.  FurFaggotry > EmoFaggotry.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you exactly how much I care.



Like I care how much you care.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I JUST WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW OK



ALRIGHT.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the drama. I was getting low.

What should win: A pretentious Sundance film.
What will win: EMO LION TYRANT THING


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

Mufuggin double post.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 4, 2008)

*>>Bracket 1*
The Secret of NIMH

*>>Bracket 2*
No vote

*>>Bracket 3*
The Nightmare before Christmas

*>>Bracket 4 *
No vote


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a feeling this is going to boil down to how many anime fans we have versus how many western animation fans.

I personally like both equally, I just honestly believe that Studio Ghibli kicks Disney/western ass on these specific examples.

Haven't seen Akira, though, so I can't say.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2008)

Huey said:


> Once upon a time...
> 
> I started a 64-title animated film tournament. After a hiatus, I believe it's time to wrap this thing up. Here are the movies that have made it this far as well as the next matchups:
> 
> ...



I might as well post what I may be going for.
*Bracket 1*
The Secret of Nimh
*Bracket 2*
Princess Monoke
*Bracket 3*
Spirited Away
*Bracket 4*
-undecided-



Huey said:


> Hi Shark =D
> 
> I thought it was about time I finished this research. I still have to write my thesis and then I'll finally be able to graduate.



Hi, Huey.  ^.-.^
Cool.


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay I'm in your sig =D


----------



## Squeak (Dec 5, 2008)

>>Bracket 1

Not fair, these are my two favourite animated movies... but I guess I have to choose:

01. The Secret of NIMH (1982)

Robin Hood is great but Secret of NIHM is better.

>>Bracket 2

I have not seen either, but generally despise anime. I choose neither (in other words, no vote)

>>Bracket 3

I'm not fond of either but I'm going to go with the one with the more coherent story-line.

03. The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)

>>Bracket 4

I haven't seen Ghost in a Shell but I just can't imagine it beating: 

01. The Lion King (1994)


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

Shrek 3 was never listed?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Spirited Away shall win. And if it doesn't, I'll suck all of your penises...So get voting for Spirited Away, because I don't like that sort of treatment. I do.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Shrek 3 was never listed?



NO.

Bad Xaerun, go take a penis up the butt.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> NO.
> 
> Bad Xaerun, go give your penis up Ren-Raku's butt.



EFA :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Shrek 3 was never listed?



I think it came out after the poll started, so wasn't eligible.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 5, 2008)

man. if I vote anime I feel like a weeaboo and if I vote disney I feel like a furfag.

I guess that's why Mononoke should win. it's both weeabooey and furfaggy.


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I guess that's why Mononoke should win. it's both weeabooey and furfaggy.



I approve of this logic.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Spirited Away shall win. And if it doesn't, I'll suck all of your penises...So get voting for Spirited Away, because I don't like that sort of treatment. I do.



What about the ladies?


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't prefer anime over Disney for the sake of it being anime over Disney, I just happen to like those movies the most out of any of these, and fuck the rest of them.
> 
> Although we all know you'll suck on the AIDS infested cock of anything that's Disney related, ya little faggot fanboy. :roll:


Always wear a condom (or at least some protective goggles) when viewing disney movies.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What about the ladies?


 

They can insert a strap-on :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

<3 you guys.

First two polls posted.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

VOTE VOTE FIGHT THE POWAH


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 5, 2008)

This is the best animated movie ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4qarHw4wtI


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is the best animated movie ever:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4qarHw4wtI



Damn Rickrolls!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, my movie is still there, can't wait.


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Our first two semifinalists will be NIMH and Princess Mononoke. Thanks to all who voted =D

The next (and final) two matchups will be posted sometime Thursday or Friday.

After that, of course, the finals.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 9, 2008)

*rabid foam*  MONONOKE MUST WIIIIIN.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *rabid foam* MONONOKE MUST WIIIIIN.


 

^ This. It's awesome. End of.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Need moar movies ;o


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Need moar movies ;o



ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


 uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi zanzer =D

Also, here


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi zanzer =D
> 
> Also, here


 Hi Huey :3 Cute hate. And ooooo Lots of movies. I'veonly seen about 1/10 of them.


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks =D

Just wanted to show you how many polls I've done to get 64 movies narrowed to these eight =3

(54)


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> Thanks =D
> 
> Just wanted to show you how many polls I've done to get 64 movies narrowed to these eight =3
> 
> (54)


 Cool ;o You should do something like this with Video games.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Huey! :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Cool ;o You should do something like this with Video games.



Ugh, that would definitely end with me getting permanently banned.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 9, 2008)

Seriously, the carnage wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe a quick comment here.  Make the polls anonymous.  There's enough ammo for flame bait lying around, lets not dispense more.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 9, 2008)

Bracket 3:

Spirited Away

Bracket 4:

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 9, 2008)

Spirited Away needs to win.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Spirited Away needs to win.



Or else it'll be "spirited away" to the losers' pile...

I'm sorry, I'm sorry... I couldn't resist.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

I pray that it's Spirited Away vs. Ghost in the Shell at the end. Because if the Lion King wins, it'll prove, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that furries think of nothing but furry shit and will support furry shit til the end even though furry shit is still shit.

Wait, what am I talking about? I should already know that furries are the shallowest things on the face of the planet next to Paris Hilton and her current sidekick tramp.


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Maybe a quick comment here.  Make the polls anonymous.  There's enough ammo for flame bait lying around, lets not dispense more.



You want... less flaimbait? 

Less? =o

WHO ARE YOU D:

I think the "flaming" that goes on in my polls is unavoidable, because the most virulent critics of a particular movie will be more than willing to post their disgust thereby inviting anyone who disagrees with them to argue. And I <3 David. I trust he'd be able to contain himself enough not to get one of my threads closed.

Or else I'll be very upset with him =(


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I pray that it's Spirited Away vs. Ghost in the Shell at the end. Because if the Lion King wins, it'll prove, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that furries think of nothing but furry shit and will support furry shit til the end even though furry shit is still shit.
> 
> Wait, what am I talking about? I should already know that furries are the shallowest things on the face of the planet next to Paris Hilton and her current sidekick tramp.



NO SHUT THE FUCK UP THE LION KING IS THE BEST AND DEEPEST AND MOST WELL ANIMATED MOVIE EVER YOU'RE STUPID



Huey said:


> Or else I'll be very upset with him =(



You can't stay mad at me. <3


----------



## Magikian (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> NO SHUT THE FUCK UP THE LION KING IS THE BEST AND DEEPEST AND MOST WELL ANIMATED MOVIE EVER YOU'RE STUPID



No David, that hasn't enough spelling mistakes, try:



David M. Awesome said:


> NO SHT THE FUK UP THE LOIN KING IS THE BSET AND DEEP AND MOST WELL ANIMAED MOVY EVAR YOUR STUPD FURRY PRIDE 4EVR


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 10, 2008)

Throw in a "FURRY PRIDE 4EVR" and you're set.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

lol loin king

Now there's a movie I would watch.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol loin king
> 
> Now there's a movie I would watch.



Well it IS the Bset, deep, most well animaed movy evar.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I pray that it's Spirited Away vs. Ghost in the Shell at the end. Because if the Lion King wins, it'll prove, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that furries think of nothing but furry shit and will support furry shit til the end even though furry shit is still shit.
> 
> Wait, what am I talking about? I should already know that furries are the shallowest things on the face of the planet next to Paris Hilton and her current sidekick tramp.



If that's true, then how come Robin Hood LOST?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 10, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> If that's true, then how come Robin Hood LOST?



It DID get pretty damn far.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

Clearly Robin Hood was not furry enough.  The Lion King has at least +1000 furry points on it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly Robin Hood was not furry enough.  The Lion King has at least +1000 furry points on it.



The Lion King blows, Robin Hood is so much cooler. Older should win by default.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> The Lion King blows, Robin Hood is so much cooler. Older should win by default.



They're both fucking terrible.  End of discussion.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They're both fucking terrible.  End of discussion.



Because they're kids movies. lol I liked Robin Hood as a kid but Lion King just fucking sucked.

It's only the end when someone doesn't want to argue anymore...or the thread gets locked.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Lion King just fucking sucked.



I'm glad someone else thinks so!


----------



## Huey (Dec 11, 2008)

I like it ._.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm glad someone else thinks so!


 

^ This. Never watched that film, don't intend to. Actually, I haven't watched either, but because Lion King was in the time when Disney made nothing but shite films, I'd be willing to bet that Robin Hood is way better.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Huey said:


> I like it ._.


 

Hi Huey!


----------



## Huey (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi =)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

So how's that hat fetish going? :3 Does it smell like peaches yet?


----------



## Huey (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, thank you. No =)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn, damn, and more damn! I like peaches. But only if they're in syrup, think you could get some for me?


----------



## Huey (Dec 11, 2008)

Everyone likes peaches.

You silly.

It's not growing season for peaches =3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

So yeah how are those polls going Huey =)


----------



## Takun (Jan 9, 2009)

An anonymous post told Huey he needed to finish his polls...


----------



## Huey (Jan 16, 2009)

New polls posted finally =D

Sorry about the delay ._.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah you should be.


----------



## Huey (Jan 16, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> yeah you should be.



Hi mrredfox =D


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

Huey said:


> Hi mrredfox =D


oh hello mrHuey, checked the "im not online but i actually am" button when logging in eh?


----------



## Huey (Jan 16, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> oh hello mrHuey, checked the "im not online but i actually am" button when logging in eh?



Quit yelling at me =(


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

Yay Huey! <3


----------

